
Looking for Node.js job with visa sponsorship - kauegimenes
Hello HN,<p>I am looking for a job opportunity in Amsterdam or SF with visa sponsorship.<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kauegimenes&#x2F;
LinkedIn: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;kauegimenes&#x2F;
======
ddorian43
0\. Apply to booking.com (they always hiring)

1\. Find all job sites that are used in NL. (they even have dedicated site for
frontend js)

2\. Do a search "javascript" with email notification.

3\. Apply to all.

4\. Get offered one local interview

5\. Fly and interview at all companies

Bonus: Goto/present at local conference (ex: PyGrunn) and talk/meet

